
View Event Testing in Swift - eofster
https://medium.com/@eofster/view-event-testing-in-swift-bce860bb682f
======
brudgers
Related VIPER architecture:
[https://www.objc.io/issues/13-architecture/viper/](https://www.objc.io/issues/13-architecture/viper/)

